# [Solucionado] Fallo al compilar x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.8.4

## acidrums4

Traducción de un post original, en https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-946090-highlight-.html. Por si por acá alguien si puede ayudarme.

Felíz navidad y buen año 2013 a todos.

Tengo instalado el overlay de Qt. Un par de días atrás actualicé Portage y vi que había una nueva actualización para las librerías Qt, la 4.8.4. Es una actualización estable, pues no tengo enmascarado ningún paquete de las librerías Qt.

Sin embargo, la compilación bota un error al intentar compilar Qt-Webkit, pero no se qué lo puede estar causando: lo que veo como "anormal" es un  "undefined reference to `WebCore::DragController::performDrag(WebCore::DragData*)'". La salida completa de la compilación está en http://www.mediafire.com/?mag91jozgv8ssxx (Pastebin no me dejó subirla allí).

Por si las moscas, he aquí mi configuración para qt-webkit:

# eix qt-webkit 

* x11-libs/qt-webkit 

Available versions: (4) 4.7.4 4.8.1 4.8.2 ~4.8.3 4.8.4 

{{aqua dbus debug +exceptions +gstreamer (+)icu +jit kde pch qpa}} 

Homepage: http://qt-project.org/ http://qt.digia.com/

Description: The WebKit module for the Qt toolkit 

Mientras tanto estoy usando un liveCD, ya que desde esto al intentar entrar a KDE va cargando la pantalla de inicio pero se salta a KDM. Quizá todo esto pudo haber sido causado por un error tonto, pero no he hecho nada anormal y no puedo saber qué lo está causando. Cualquier ayuda es agradecida y gracias a todos  :Smile: Last edited by acidrums4 on Wed Jan 02, 2013 1:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cameta

Recuerdo que este tipo de errores se debian a dos causas.

1º Se necesita actualizar a otra versión un paquete al cual referencia webkit

emerge -pv qt-webkit a ver que paquetes dice necesitar. Se empieza por compilar esos.

2º webkit necesita una libreria rota por una actualizacion anterior, problema que se soluciona con revdep-rebuild

----------

## acidrums4

 *cameta wrote:*   

> 1º Se necesita actualizar a otra versión un paquete al cual referencia webkit
> 
> emerge -pv qt-webkit a ver que paquetes dice necesitar. Se empieza por compilar esos.
> 
> 2º webkit necesita una libreria rota por una actualizacion anterior, problema que se soluciona con revdep-rebuild

 

Gracias cameta, y feliz año!

Ya habìa intentado las dos cosas, pero ninguna sirvió: los paquetes que estaban rotos dependían de qt-webkit (cosas de KDE), no había ninguno roto del que qt-webkit fuera dependencia.

Afortunadamente ya encontré lo que causaba el problema y era, como cosa rara, ccache. Al parecer esta actualización de qt-webkit entró en conflicto con ccache y no se puede compilar teniéndolo habilitado. Sin embargo creo que eso es un bug. Por lo demás, creo que este hilo se puede dar por solucionado. Gracias!

----------

